# aquatic plant



## Robert T (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello,i came across these plant in a shallow pool.It is utricularia but unsure of the specific name. I am from Sarawak,Borneo Island.Thank you for the id.



















Robert


----------



## gvescovi (Feb 20, 2006)

Utricularia intermedia ?

Just call it : Utricularia sp.


----------

